# Strange problem with lan card



## mail2and (Aug 7, 2004)

i have an adcom fast ethernet  adapter with realtek  8139 chiset... now my problem is that earlier i mean 2 days back b4 formatting Win xp used to detect it properly as realtek... but after formatting... i re-intalled xp 3 times... but  in xp it just duznt detect.. when i install Xp SP1 it detects as Asound which duznt work....  i tried to install using the drivers but to no use....  although it runs perfectly in linspire(linux)..

 pls tell what can i do

THanks... pls help me


----------



## aadipa (Aug 8, 2004)

try forced installing of realtek drivers


----------



## anusoni (Aug 11, 2004)

if all else fails, try another lan card ! lol or
remove it from the current PCI slot and use another PCI slot.
Changing the PCI slots might change IRQ's which might make a difference !


----------



## anoop (Aug 18, 2004)

I had a similar problem when I used realtek product...but it was as a result of a conflict between my mob's nvidia's lan connector and the realtek card on a PCI slot.I rectified the problem by disabling the onboard LAN from BIOS.U didnt mention what kind of a system you are using ?? configuration etc....


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 18, 2004)

plug out the LAN card. 
next fresh install Win XP, after that insert the card in the PCI slot. 
now when XP loads, it should detect the card and work fine.


----------



## Naga (Aug 19, 2004)

If XP is detecting it as Asound, ur card will be shown as fine, but it won't transmit/recieve data. I had the same prob when I was using an Surecom/ Relatek chipset card. Install the original drivers u got by updating drivers thru device manager. Don't do it automatically, choose the drivers. XP will warn that the drivers are not certified, but go ahead anyway. If u don't have the drivers, I can send them thru e-mail.


----------

